# Something About Moon Lake



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Spent a few days up in that country....not too crowded, in fact we had the lake to ourselves. The season's are getting ready to change, a few trees are starting to show their colors.

Large fish sitting at about '70 feet down, small one's are near the surface. Water level below 50% already this year....here are some pics. 
Colors...[attachment=6:13jin3cp]002.JPG[/attachment:13jin3cp]
A lot of sandy beach[attachment=5:13jin3cp]003.JPG[/attachment:13jin3cp]
Monster[attachment=4:13jin3cp]013.JPG[/attachment:13jin3cp]
Wifes Monster[attachment=3:13jin3cp]022.JPG[/attachment:13jin3cp]
Pets[attachment=2:13jin3cp]031.JPG[/attachment:13jin3cp]
More [attachment=1:13jin3cp]019.JPG[/attachment:13jin3cp]
Home[attachment=0:13jin3cp]005.JPG[/attachment:13jin3cp]

Beautiful time of the year up there. High temps at 75 to 80, nigh time lows are 42. Not too many people, nice and quiet. I wish I could spend more time up there, but I'll be back. The owners of Moon Lake Resort treat people so well they have to come back !!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Very Nice. Beautiful home and all... 8) 

I love that place too, especially when you're mostly alone.

Good folks there at the lodge.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a spot that I've definitely got on the list for a future visit. 

Nice pics.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Did you get the other thing we discussed through pm's?  I like your pets.


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Did you get the other thing we discussed through pm's?  I like your pets.


Dont believe that pump your refering to is on sale anymore fixed!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Pretty place, .45. Nice pics. Did Mrs. .45 have as much fun as you did?


Actually...for a landlubber of sorts she did quite well !! She was able to use lures and catch a few small kokes, no way would she touch an icky worm.... :|

Here's a few more pic's of the place...

This is where Brown Duck Creek usually is 
.[attachment=3:1j432jg7]001.JPG[/attachment:1j432jg7]

Lake Fork River, not much there[attachment=2:1j432jg7]012.JPG[/attachment:1j432jg7]

Again.....a crowded beach, mine is the only vehicle[attachment=1:1j432jg7]014.JPG[/attachment:1j432jg7]

And more signs of a changing season..


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

AWESOME!!!    8) :lol:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great now you gave away the secret spot with all the monster fish in it! We were there Sat eve and got stevo's truck buried over by the lodge. We ended up over by the dam and caught a few monsters but was really hoping to troll it to get out to some larger fish. I couldn't believe how low the water level was!


----------

